# Whitby



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

A few photo's from Whitby.

Taken with a Panasonic GX-1 and 20mm f1.7 lens.

P1010104a by puihungma, on Flickr

P1010101a by puihungma, on Flickr

B&W Conversion
P1010101_bw by puihungma, on Flickr


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Love whitby, nice photos!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice photos and amazing place although I may have a slight bias


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

danwel said:


> Nice photos and amazing place although I may have a slight bias


Thanks. I love the place too. Just far enough away to be a run out, but not far enough to be a chore to get there.

Spent the night there on this occasion. Sitting outside one of the bars, Harry's I think, and ended up having my ear chewed off by probably the most random bloke that lived in Whitby!

Told me all about how he used to work at the yards in Sunderland, used to be a bouncer at the chinese and pizza shops in Whitby, was a rocker and loved sniffing bbq lighter blocks back in the day (dubious he hadn't been doing it that day lol) and ended with the statement;

"Lovely to meet you. I'm going to get a meat feast pizza with garlic butter, not garlic sauce, and go back to the caravan" :lol:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Every village has one and I guess you met ours lol.

Harry's bar is nice if a tad pricey. But yeah for you its a decent drive out without been too much of a chore like you say.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Good pics :thumb:

I was there on Tuesday but unlike you I didn`t bump into danwel


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Love Whitby....always try to get there when I travel up to see family. Magpie fish n chips, best in the world!!!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

O`Neil said:


> I was there on Tuesday but unlike you I didn`t bump into danwel


Haha. :lol:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

O`Neil said:


> Good pics :thumb:
> 
> I was there on Tuesday but unlike you I didn`t bump into danwel


Steady lol:doublesho


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I remember seeing a whitby pic once taken from the beach on the other side of the pier but from a bit of a cave i think still never checked it out mind.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

The black & white shot is real nice :thumb:


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I fell in love with the place as a kid when we used to come from Thirsk for a day out. Went back a couple of years ago with the old man..Loved the ride in the steam bus..what a wonderful thing that was..the station was a cold windy hole waiting from the steam train back to Pickering..Special day out..superb


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Whitby is a great place, it's nice just to sit and watch the world go by on the pier, go play indoor crazy golf, feel posh in Trenchers and it was nice to be treated like a local because i lived in yorkshire at the time. Just a shame i live too far away for a day trip now, my young lady would love it there.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks good!


----------

